# Schon Schluss !?



## Wuchte (25. Januar 2014)

Habe mir Diablo 3 zur Probe installiert (Starter)
Es gefällt mir recht gut.
Habe im "offenen Spiel " Modus begonnen und gesehen das es 3 Storys gibt.
Das Problem ist das ich mit der ersten Story in 60min fertig war !??
Ist das möglich ?
Wenn ich jetzt die anderen 2 story auch in 1 Stunde durch bin werde ich das Game nicht kaufen.
Hat das mit "Starter Edition" zu tun. Gehen die offenen Storys normal länger ?


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. Januar 2014)

öhm die starter version ging doch nur bis zum skelettkönig oder?


----------



## Wuchte (25. Januar 2014)

Ja ! Haben wir gelegt und dann wars aus :-(


----------



## Nexilein (25. Januar 2014)

Es gibt in D3 vier Akte, und der Skelettkönig ist ein *Zwischen*boss in Akt 1. 
Da kommt also noch einiges.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein Teil von Akt 1. Da kommt noch einiges mehr, wenn man D3 komplett hat. Warum willst Du das Spiel nicht kaufen, wenn die 3 anderen Stories aus der Demo auch jeweils ca. 1h dauern?

Das Ziel des Spiels ist es, Monsterhorden zu schnetzeln und Items zu sammeln. Hast du schon mal ein anderes Hack'n'Slay Spiel gespielt?

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Wuchte (25. Januar 2014)

Weil ich dachte man kann im Online Modus Stunden/Tage mit anderen Spielern Questen und Bosse legen bevor eine Kampagne aus ist.
Will ja nicht immer und immer wieder die gleiche Welt mit gleichen quests machen.

Die Solo Kampagnen unterscheiden sich ja nicht von der offenen oder ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Januar 2014)

Du kannst Gebiete (Questabschnitte oder Akte) im Coop mit max. 4 Spielern besuchen.

Die "Kampagne" ist nach dem 4. Akt im normalen Modus das erste mal beendet.

Und ja, man macht eigentlich immer die selben Quests, wenn man im Inferno einmal durch ist oder farmt schon eher bestimmte Akte.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Wuchte (25. Januar 2014)

Sind die Koop und Solo Kampagnen nicht die gleichen ?
Dachte entweder spielt man alleine oder macht das gleiche mit anderen Spielern.
Das man immer nur Questet und mal ein Boss und wieder von vorne ok das wusste ich.
Aber das man eine Kampagne in 1 Stunde fertig hat dachte ich nicht.
Dacht eine Kampagne dauert mal ein paar Stunden und irgendwann macht man sie nochmals aber mit zufällig generierten anderen quests


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Januar 2014)

Die Kampagne ist *nicht* in 1h durch. Die geht (immer) von Akt 1 bis Akt 4, also bis du dann dem Endboss gegenüber stehst. Und das dann für Normal, Alptraum, Hölle und Inferno. Zeitgleich kannst du Loot & Co. etwas durch die Monsterstärke beeinflussen.

Koop und Singleplayer sind die gleichen Kampagnen, nur halt etwas schwerer, wenn du im Koop drin bist.


----------



## Haldimir (26. Januar 2014)

Die Kampagne hat 4 Akte und 1 Akt dauert sicher länger als eine Stunde. 2, 3 Tage kann man sich damit schon beschäftigen. Ich war allerdings an einem Tag durch.

Danach kannst du die Kampagne lediglich auf dem nächst höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen, kriegst dann besseren Loot und stärkere Gegner. 

Aber sonst spielst du im Grunde nur immer und immer wieder die gleiche Kampagne. Also ich fand das super langweilig und nicht mehr zeitgemäß, aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Aranya (26. Januar 2014)

Wuchte schrieb:


> Sind die Koop und Solo Kampagnen nicht die gleichen ?
> Dachte entweder spielt man alleine oder macht das gleiche mit anderen Spielern.
> Das man immer nur Questet und mal ein Boss und wieder von vorne ok das wusste ich.
> Aber das man eine Kampagne in 1 Stunde fertig hat dachte ich nicht.
> Dacht eine Kampagne dauert mal ein paar Stunden und irgendwann macht man sie nochmals aber mit zufällig generierten anderen quests




Du bist in der Starteredition NUR bis zum 1. ZWISCHENboss gekommen. Das war weder der komplette 1. Akt noch die komplette Kampagne! Sondern einfach ein Miniboss. Jeder Akt hat 2 Mini- bzw. Zwischenbosse und einen Endboss! Und der Obermacker ist dann halt Diablo am Ende von Akt 4. Und ja es ist egal ob du allein oder Koop spielst, es sind dieselben Quest. Nur die Maps und Events können sich ändern, ansonsten bleibt der Hauptrichtfaden gleich!
Wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat gibts im Moment noch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade, die aber demnächst verfallen. Es wird zwar dann immer noch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrad geben, aber man ist nicht mehr gezwungen alle nacheinander durchzuspielen! Ich spiele mir im Moment auf dem PTR einen Char hoch, der ist jetzt Mitte Akt 3 und schon 40. Gehe davon aus, dass er am Ende Akt 4 schon fast 60 sein wird. Wird also schneller/einfacher mit Patch 2.0.


LG
Ara


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2014)

Alle Erfolge in D3 sollen wohl um die 130 Stunden dauern 

Main Story plus nebenquest hast das Spiel im normal modus nach ca 25 Stunden durch im coop danach folgt halt der nächste Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2014)

Ich persönlich fand es relativ öde (damals bekam man allerdings am Anfang auch noch einen ZWangsschwierigkeitsgrad aufgedrückt) und hab es dann auch nach 2 mal durchspielen gelassen.
Ich kenne aber auch Leute (naja einen) die es wie blöde gespielt haben.

Hängt also schon stark vom Spieler selbst auch ab.


----------



## Mayestic (26. Januar 2014)

Du solltest dir mal nen Guide zu Diablo3 anlesen dann wärste schlauer 

Ich kopier das mal kurz hier rein: Geklaut bei http://www.gameothek...ttlosung-akt-1/

AKT 1

*Der Anfang*
*Der gefallene Stern <--- Zwischenboss "Die scheußliche Königin"*
*Das Vermächtnis von Cain <--- Zwischenboss "Kopfspalter"*
*Eine zerbrochene Krone <--- Zwischenboss "Kanzler Eamon"*
*Im Reich des Finsteren Königs <--- Zwischenboss "Jodnar"*
*Der Skelettkönig <-- Zwischenboss "Der Skelettkönig"*
*
*
[font="Droid Sans, sans-serif"]*Bis hierher hast du gespielt. Danach geht der Akt 1 aber noch weiter, nur halt nicht für dich. Weitere Questabschnitte in Akt 1 sind:*[/font]
*
*
*Das Schwert des Fremden <--- Zwischenboss "Maghda"*
*Die zerbrochene Klinge <--- Zwischenboss "Ezek der Prophet"*
*Verdammnis in Wortham **<--- Zwischenboss "Urzel Momrgred"*
*Dem Zirkel folgen *
*Königin Araneae  <--- Zwischenboss "Die Spinnenkönigin"*
*Der gefallene Engel <--- Zwischenboss " Der Wärter" *
*Der Schlächter   <--- DAS ist der ENDBOSS von Akt 1*
*Rückkehr nach Neu-Tristram  <--- Nachdem der Schlächter besiegt wurde gehts von hier aus durchs Portal nach Akt 2*
*
*
*
*
[font="Droid Sans, sans-serif"]*Wie du also sehn kannst hast du lediglich die ersten 5 Zwischenbosse von Akt 1 gesehn. *[/font]
[font="Droid Sans, sans-serif"]*Danach folgen noch mal 5 Zwischenbosse und dann der Endgegner von Akt 1.*[/font]


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. März 2014)

Sinn des Spiels ist es übrigens seinen Char auf max. Level zu kriegen und ewig und
drei Tage durch immer die selben Akte zu rennen um das Eqip zu verbessern.

Also selbst wenn du durch bist, spielst du den gleichen Mist nochmal, dann nochmal
dann liest du Guides die dir sagen was wo am besten droppt, in welchem Schwierig-
keitsgrad man welche Resis braucht, welche Klasse am besten zum Grinden ist und
dann irgendwann hat man einfach nur noch keine Lust mehr. ^^

Bei mir war nach 144 Stunden Spielzeit die Luft raus.

Reicht das für das Geld ? Ich finde ja.

Mal sehen wie lange die Erweiterung mich fesseln wird.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2014)

Ich hab mich nach dem zweiten Durchlauf gefragt was da Spaß machen soll. Was damals noch besonders schön war, weil man den ersten Durchlauf gezwungenermaßen im Pippi-Lulli Modus machen durfte.

Aber jeder Mensch sieht ja an sich selbst ob ihm etwas Spaß macht oder nicht.


----------



## philliesweet (23. September 2014)

Ja der Langzeitspaß fehlt irgendwie


----------



## Patiekrice (24. September 2014)

Ruft den Totengräber!


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2014)

Der ist noch am ausheben des Grabes für den Tread

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peeping-tom (1. November 2014)

Habe mir Diablo 3 zur Probe installiert (Starter)
Es gefällt mir recht gut.
Habe im "offenen Spiel " Modus begonnen und gesehen das es 3 Storys gibt.
Das Problem ist das ich mit der ersten Story in 60min fertig war !??
Ist das möglich ?
Wenn ich jetzt die anderen 2 story auch in 1 Stunde durch bin werde ich das Game nicht kaufen.
Hat das mit "Starter Edition" zu tun. Gehen die offenen Storys normal länger ?

 

An Diablo III hat sich einzig und allein der Name verkauft. Das Spiel lag jahrelang in der Schubalde. Blizz haben da weit unter ihren Möglichkeiten gearbeitet und einfach nur einen sinnlosen Grinder für Hirnamputierte erschaffen. Die Welt ist viel zu klein, die Monsterhorden langweilen und der Gesamtumfang des Spiels ist äußerst mager. Was mich persönlich am meisten enttäuscht hat, war, dass die Welt nicht nur viel zu klein ist, sondern, dass sie auch viel zu wenig events eingebaut haben und viel zu wenig Abwechslung bieten. Hinzu kommt diese Lächerlichkeit, dass es Items in teilweise 10-facher Ausführung gibt.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. November 2014)

Welches Level hat dein Hardcore-Charakter, pepping-Tom?


----------

